# Ariens 824 Bent Tensioner Pulley



## ejames13 (Oct 19, 2018)

I just picked up a 1979 Ariens 924040 blower. Just about everything seems to be in good condition with one exception. I pulled the belt cover off tonight and found that the drive wheel belt seems to be fraying and worn unevenly. Upon closer inspection it looks like the tensioner pulley itself or the mount is bent and causing the belt to run unevenly across it. I took a couple pics (and think I attached them correctly). Is there an easy way to fix this?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

See if the pulley wiggles. Could be bearing is shot, causing it to be on angle. Or even the tensioner bent. Have to check all the parts there.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i would also suspect the bearing....but oddly the belt is frayed even though it looks like its not hitting the side of the pulley, does the pulley do alot of wobbling which would suggest a bad bearing


----------



## ejames13 (Oct 19, 2018)

I checked for any wobble and there is none. The tensioner is nice and tight. However I did notice that because it’s misaligned it looks like it’s causing the belt to rub on the outer part of the drive disc (sheave?). It’s hard to see in the pic but the tensioner is pulling the belt to the left. If I manually lift the tensioner I can see the belt realign with the drive disc. I think the problem is more with the mounting arm than with the tensioner.


----------



## ejames13 (Oct 19, 2018)

Correction: it’s pulling the belt to the RIGHT.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

looking at the pics it does look like its out of alignment. how that would happen is odd.
take off the pulley and see how its attached to the frame, i would say a hammer and/or a pry bar should fix it. take pics of it when u remove the pulley


----------



## ejames13 (Oct 19, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> looking at the pics it does look like its out of alignment. how that would happen is odd.
> take off the pulley and see how its attached to the frame, i would say a hammer and/or a pry bar should fix it. take pics of it when u remove the pulley


Well I got in a little closer and it looks definitely like the pulley arm is bent considerably. It's fairly thick metal, and when I tried to bend it back I made zero progress. 

I'm not sure that's actually what's causing the irregular belt wear though. I noticed the auger activating shaft has a portion of metal missing on the inside about the width of a pencil. I'm wondering if that shaft was making contact with the left side of the belt causing the belt to wear and rubbing a cutout in that shaft...


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GEvening Ejames, 

That seems to be a fairly common problem on the older 924 series units. I personally own 3 that had that issue. I have also have successfully repaired 3 customer machines showing that wear. What I have found, is that the bracket with the tensioner pulley, actually uses a welded in pin that pivots in the tractor chassis. The holes in the tractor chassis will actually become ovalled out, as well as wearing grooves in the pivot pin. The proper repair is fairly involved, but will outlast the original design and easily repaired in the future. 
To start, split the machine and remove the drive pulley and belt. From under the tractor, remove the pan and in the upper right hand corner (standing behind the unit), there will be a small hairpin clip that holds the shaft and tensioner in place (I recommend D/L the parts and service manuals from Ariens to help locate the parts). Once hairpin clip is removed, the tensioner will slide out towards the front and the damage will be evident. 
First I grind out the original 3/8" pin and weld in (MUST be Square to bracket) a 1" longer universal clevis pin (the pin will have many holes along the shaft, making it universal).
Next up, I ream out the original 3/8" holes in the tractor (there are 2) to 1/2". This can be done from the front and rear of tractor. Then I install bronze bushings (1/2" os x 3/8" is x 1" long) in the oversize holes. One from the front and one from the rear. Once this is complete, lube and re-install the tensioner bracket and secure with the original hairpin clip. If everything was squared up (Drilling and welding) the tensioner will be in its original configuration and able to do it's job, without shredding the belt. 
The first unit took me several hours to diagnose, design and trial and error. The subsequent machines have taken considerably less time. But I am a purist at heart and feel it well worth the effort. The customers opting to have it done obviously feel the same way. I don't think I'll live long enough to see these units fail again, but perhaps my grandchildren will appreciate the effort I put in if they opt to keep these sturdy pieces of Iron.
I do have pix of the finished product, but it's tough to see the mods after it's together. I will document the next unit I do, so it will be much easier to see when it's apart.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

ejames13 said:


> Well I got in a little closer and it looks definitely like the pulley arm is bent considerably. It's fairly thick metal, and when I tried to bend it back I made zero progress.
> 
> I'm not sure that's actually what's causing the irregular belt wear though. I noticed the auger activating shaft has a portion of metal missing on the inside about the width of a pencil. I'm wondering if that shaft was making contact with the left side of the belt causing the belt to wear and rubbing a cutout in that shaft...


 
I have one of those and I remember my arm was bent and welding up a grove that had worn into a shaft , Short memory or would give more details,


----------



## Mike in Mass (12 mo ago)

I have to fix a 11526 Ariens (not mine) that appears to have the same problem (loosey goosey & way out of alignment = eating belts) but I'm not sure I've found the correct assembly diagram that shows how the auger tensioner arm is mounted at its pivot point to see if your modification will apply.











I'm going to dig in to figure it out if it does but wondered if you did more to document your modifications as you had mentioned?



JayzAuto1 said:


> GEvening Ejames,
> 
> That seems to be a fairly common problem on the older 924 series units. I personally own 3 that had that issue. .....
> 
> ...


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I do/did have pix, but the machine I documented is way older and much different than what your working on, I have done a couple of the 11528's but not sure of the model numbers as of yet. Did you happen to D/L and look at the Ariens manuals that Classic Cat left for you?? May be helpful in ID'ing Where the actual problem is. Did you take pix of your setup we can see??

Where are you located??

GLuck, Jay


Mike in Mass said:


> I have to fix a 11526 Ariens (not mine) that appears to have the same problem (loosey goosey & way out of alignment = eating belts) but I'm not sure I've found the correct assembly diagram that shows how the auger tensioner arm is mounted at its pivot point to see if your modification will apply.
> 
> View attachment 186898
> 
> ...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ive seen number 33 bent before
change the idler just cause
if its still like that heat it a lil and bend it till its ok just enough is what you want


----------



## Mike in Mass (12 mo ago)

JayzAuto1 said:


> I do/did have pix, but the machine I documented is way older and much different than what your working on, I have done a couple of the 11528's but not sure of the model numbers as of yet. Did you happen to D/L and look at the Ariens manuals that Classic Cat left for you?? May be helpful in ID'ing Where the actual problem is. Did you take pix of your setup we can see??
> 
> Where are you located??
> 
> GLuck, Jay


Yes thanks, I was looking at the wrong machine docs. I finally got back to it, opened it up and wrote about it. 924126 Auger control / idler/clutch lever side play


----------

